# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  BotFeeder 3D Printer Filament www.botfeeder.ca

## botfeeder

Dear 3D Printer Users,

Thank you for all your supports.  It has been an amazing time for BotFeeder in the U.S. & Canada.  We are expecting to set up more distribution centers in the near future.  In the coming years, we are expecting 3D Printing Industry to grow at an exponential rate.  According to many analysts that we are in the 1st phase of the 3D Printing and more are coming.

BotFeeder as one of the leaders in 3D printer filament is excited to announce that we are setting up a new distribution center this summer at Los Anglos of the United States of America to serve our U.S. customers with faster and better service.

BotFeeder is also responding to the high demand in PLA Filament.  BotFeeder PLA Filament is expecting to hit the U.S. and Canada markets as early as July 2014.

Best Regards,

BotFeeder Canada
www.botfeeder.ca

----------


## botfeeder

Thank you for supporting BotFeeder!
We are offering readers exclusive discount to 3D filament, 3D expo, conference, summit, and event.

https://www.botfeeder.ca/

----------


## botfeeder

Are you looking for consistency in your filament?
...Solution to clogged nozzle?
...Uneven surface on your printed model?

If you had calibrated your 3D printer with experts here, but still having troubles with your prints quality.

We can help.

BotFeeder Filament

----------


## botfeeder

Make this Christmas a meaningful holiday with your family.

This year, there are more than 300 children have to spend their Christmas holiday in the hospital.  This is a great opportunity to share your love and give an amazing Christmas to these patients and families.

Thank you for supporting SickKids~


You can order from BotFeeder Store
https://www.botfeeder.ca/
Or make a direct donation 
http://getbettergifts.sickkidsfoundation.com/

----------


## botfeeder

BotFeeder New Filament Arrived

BotFeeder is proud to introduced “Premium Transparent PLA” to the U.S., Canada, Europe, and Asia.  Our premium transparent PLA is expected to satisfy the special needs of engineers, architects, fashion and art designers, and professional 3D printing specialists.  With tradition, our premium transparent PLA products are made in Taiwan and made of virgin materials.  This ensures all products meet and exceed the quality-needs of our professional users.  We are offering five colors, including natural, red, orange, green, and purple.  Custom color is available upon MOQ.

BotFeeder Online Store

----------


## ssayer

You seriously need to make three posts, exactly the same, on this forum for this?

----------

